# Top 10 Worst Manga You Ever Read



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry if already posted, but I want to know, so I know what manga to avoid.

1. Bokurano
2. Prince of Tennis
3. Air Gear
4. Whistle
5. D-N Angel
6. Death Note
7. Dragon Drive
8. Eureka Seven
9. Fairy Cube
10. Neko Majin


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

I havent read that many mangas yet 

12-14 perhaps

A lot of good mangas would be in my list 

EDIT:

Neko Majin and Death Note are good mangas


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I liked DBZ, but not this one. I really liked Death Note, but then it got boring and I hated the ending.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

For me, probably Prince of Tennis and Soul Eater. 
I don't remember more at the moment.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 30, 2010)

Inuyasha and Bleach are the most popular worst mangas and they are bad for the same reason lack of plot, the characters are good but all the rest is bullshit, Naraku and Aizen really do a good job as the big evil but the heros are so lame it makes all there work poitless.


----------



## Brian (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't read that many bad mangas to make a list, but I guess the worst manga I've read is School Days.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 30, 2010)

^It's not that bad SD i like that insane chick that likes to cut people...


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Inuyasha and Bleach are the most popular worst mangas and they are bad for the same reason lack of plot, the characters are good but all the rest is bullshit, Naraku and Aizen really do a good job as the big evil but the heros are so lame it makes all there work poitless.



Yea, I can agree with this, but another manga I don't really like is Rouni Kenshin.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure if i've read that many bad manga.
Naruto and Bleach would be in it, as would HunterxHunter. I don't understand anyone who can read that borefest.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I liked DBZ, but not this one. I really liked Death Note, but then it got boring and I hated the ending.



I like fun mangas thats why I liked it

I loved DNs ending but yeah some parts were boring.

Worst manga read yet would be Bleach. Generel I like as good as everything I read but sometimes its  too much (Bleach, Sasuke centered Naruto chapters..). So I will probably never be able to make a ten bad mangas list (perhaps if I read some Shojo  )

EDIT:

Lol @ HxH  One of the best Shounen out there. I would say the best after JJBA (which turned into Seinen later)

But havent read Beelzebub yet of which fans say its the best shonen (though fans say a lot shit sometimes  )


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not sure if i've read that many bad manga.
> Naruto and Bleach would be in it, as would HunterxHunter. I don't understand anyone who can read that borefest.



I really don't see how you couldn't like HXH, but I can agree with you on Naruto and Bleach.



RockyDJ said:


> I like fun mangas thats why I liked it
> 
> I loved DNs ending but yeah some parts were boring.
> 
> Worst manga read yet would be Bleach. Generel I like as good as everything I read but sometimes its  too much (Bleach, Sasuke centered Naruto chapters..). So I will probably never be able to make a ten bad mangas list (perhaps if I read some Shojo  )



I can't agree more with the Bleach.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 30, 2010)

Cage of Eden
Death Note
Fairy Tail
Buster Keel
Bleach
Medaka Box
Kurohime
Naruto
Mahou Sensei Negima
Code Breaker
D. Gray-man
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Gantz
Seikon no Qwaser 
Mx0
666 Satan

In no particular order because they're all God awful.

EDIT: Also, _every_ harem.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 30, 2010)

In no particular order.

. Naruto Part II.
. Gantz
. D.Gray-Man
. 666 Satan
. Fairy Tail after Phantom Lord arc
. Shaman King towards the end.
. Bleach



Prowler said:


> For me, probably Prince of Tennis and Soul Eater.
> I don't remember more at the moment.



Wow realy? Why didn't you like Soul Eater?


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 30, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> . Naruto Part II.
> . Gantz
> ...



I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

666 satan (Not that was Bad or anything i just really didnt like it)
Fairy Tail (but i wont count it out yet)
Bleach 
Monster Soul
Katekyo Hitman Reborn. (because we all know Mafia members playing with pokemon is the most badass thing ever)


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> . 666 Satan



You hate everything in 666 Satan? Imo it went worse after the time skip.


----------



## MdB (Jan 30, 2010)

Just to name a few.

- Gantz
- Naruto
- Bleach
- Fairy Tail
- Hitman Reborn
- Generic moe garbage 
- Generic fanservice garbage
- Seikon no Qwaser 
- Tokko
- Code Breaker
- Inuyasha

The list is simply too small.


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

The first six that come to mind as the absolute worst are: Bleach, Naruto, Vampire Knight, Inuyasha, Shugo Chara, and To-LOVE-ru.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 30, 2010)

MdB said:


> Just to name a few.
> 
> - Gantz
> - Naruto
> ...



This may have been the worst. The whole concept and plot was just stupid.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> You hate everything in 666 Satan? Imo it went worse after the time skip.



Aside from hideous art work and alot of shameless Naruto rip offs I don't remember very much, read it years ago and never looked back.

Although I seam to recall part II being pretty damn emo and pretentious so yeah I agree.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really don't understand how you could hate FT and not hate OP they are basicly the same and I don't get how you can't like Reborn!. Explain a little please.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> and I don't get how you can't like Reborn!. Explain a little please.


Ever since the the future-arc, or whatever the current arc is called, it's been boring as shit.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess, I'll admit I quit reading cause it got boring, after the future, I actually quit during the future arc, I guess it did get boring.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> Aside from hideous art work and alot of shameless Naruto rip offs I don't remember very much, read it years ago and never looked back.



I agree there were a lot rip offs, but overall it was pretty interesting and good imo. (just like Part 1 Naruto, but not as good) and Part 2 went bad with the ending being one of the worst ever


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> *I really don't understand how you could hate FT and not hate OP they are basicly the same* and I don't get how you can't like Reborn!. Explain a little please.



 **


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, the future arc of _Reborn!_ has been terrible. I'm adding that to my list as well.


----------



## Teach (Jan 30, 2010)

1. Gantz
2. Bleach
3. Naruto
and many more.


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

In no specific order, some especially horrible manga which I dropped quickly;

- No Bra
- The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
- Mousou Shoujo Otakukei  
- Negima
- Gravitation
- Doujin Work
- Oniichan☆Control  
- Othello


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry I never heard of those. O.o


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I really don't understand how you could hate FT and not hate OP they are basicly the same and I don't get how you can't like Reborn!. Explain a little please.



Gerard bullshit, Natsu beating Luxus, the train wreck that was Oracein Seis is what dose Fairy Tail in for me, it looks like Mashima may be turning things around though.

One Piece just has a greater quality and scale in it's world and characters, as well as more interesting arc plots, and actually having an over arcing goal and story is good to, it's basicly a better Fairy Tail.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> it's basicly a better Fairy Tail.



FT is basically a worse OP since FT came after OP


----------



## MdB (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I really don't understand how you could hate FT and not hate OP they are basicly the same and I don't get how you can't like Reborn!. Explain a little please.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> Gerard bullshit, Natsu beating Luxus, the train wreck that was Oracein Seis is what dose Fairy Tail in for me, it looks like Mashima may be turning things around though.
> 
> One Piece just has a greater quality and scale in it's world and characters, as well as more interesting arc plots, and actually having an over arcing goal and story is good to, it's basicly a better Fairy Tail.



I guess so, I personally don't think this arc will be very interesting because there's really only Natsu and Wendy. Even though I still really like FT, I think its casue it reminds of OP my favorite manga.



RockyDJ said:


> FT is basically a worse OP since FT came after OP



I guess so, I think the characters in OP are better too.


----------



## MdB (Jan 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail is riddled with badly executed tropes that fail to tell a worthwhile and engaging story. What's not to hate?


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry I just personally love FT.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I'm sorry I just personally love FT.



There is no problem with that

I personally like Naruto (well the last chapters not really) while I agree that its shit quality wise, while I dont like OP though its good quality wise.

Opinions are different


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

-Part 2 Naruto
-Prince of Tennis
-High School of the Dead
-Part 2 666 Satan

Can't really think of anything else


----------



## sharingan naruto (Jan 30, 2010)

1. InuYasha - total waste of time.
2. Hitman Reborn - very boring, especially the extremely boring future saga.
3. Gintama - boring gag manga, less plot then bleach.
4. Bleach - boring endless fights are boring.
5. D.Gray-Man - boring, boring, boring..
6. Hitman Reborn - failed as gag manga, fails even more as battle manga.
7. Love Hina - retarded 20 year olds acting like 10.
8. Hokuto no Ken - overrated garbage. bad b-movie from the 80s with no plot.
9. Hunter x Hunter - couldn't get past chapter 3.
10. Hitman Reborn - boring pok?mon arc is boring.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 2. Hitman Reborn - very boring, especially the extremely boring future saga.
> 6. Hitman Reborn - failed as gag manga, fails even more as battle manga.
> 10. Hitman Reborn - boring pok?mon arc is boring.



                                         .


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> There is no problem with that
> 
> I personally like Naruto (well the last chapters not really) while I agree that its shit quality wise, while I dont like OP though its good quality wise.
> 
> Opinions are different



I used to love Naruto, but then I got bored during the council meeting, but I'm starting to pick it up again.



sharingan naruto said:


> 1. InuYasha - total waste of time.
> 2. Hitman Reborn - very boring, especially the extremely boring future saga.
> 3. Gintama - boring gag manga, less plot then bleach.
> 4. Bleach - boring endless fights are boring.
> ...



I liked how you gave good reasons.


----------



## MdB (Jan 30, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 1. InuYasha - total waste of time.
> 2. Hitman Reborn - very boring, especially the extremely boring future saga.
> 3. Gintama - boring gag manga, less plot then bleach.
> 4. Bleach - boring endless fights are boring.
> ...



Sharingan Naruto.


----------



## SPN (Jan 30, 2010)

The only 3 manga I can recall reading and dropped due to lack of interest are:

Monster - Too many words ( And I liked Death Note...)
Zombie Loan - I expected actual flesh eating zombies...
D.Gray-Man - Couldn't find the will to keep reading.


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2010)

> Monster - Too many words ( And I liked Death Note...)



Er. Try the anime, it's a near-perfect adaptation.
Of a perfect manga. 




> 9. Hunter x Hunter - couldn't get past chapter 3.



Ha!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Inuyasha and Bleach are the most popular worst mangas and they are bad for the same reason lack of plot, the characters are good but all the rest is bullshit, Naraku and Aizen really do a good job as the big evil but the heros are so lame it makes all there work poitless.



 The characters in Inuyasha and Bleach are terrible, and Naraku and Aizen are god-awful villains.

Every character in Bleach is so damn boring and none of them have any redeeming qualities that could make one form any liking or care for them.

Kikyo was the only character who drew the slightest bit of interest from me. All of the other characters we unbelievably annoying who should have just died. The manga would at least have had some value if Kagome was slowly tortured to death, resulting in Inuyasha using the Tetsusaiga to commit Hari Kiri.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Bleach.
Naruto.
D-Gray Man.
Prince Of Tennis.
Inu-Yasha.
My Balls.
Fairy Tail.
Gantz.
No Bra.
Ane Doki.

That's about it, can't really think of others at the moment - quite forgettable.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

In no particular order:

Prince of Tennis 
Naruto Part II/Sasuke Shippuden
Seiken no Qwaser
Post-Bleach(After Rescue Rukia Arc)
Fairy Tail(After Phantom Lord Arc)


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The characters in Inuyasha and Bleach are terrible, and Naraku and Aizen are god-awful villains.
> 
> Every character in Bleach is so damn boring and none of them have any redeeming qualities that could make one form any liking or care for them.
> 
> Kikyo was the only character who drew the slightest bit of interest from me. All of the other characters we unbelievably annoying who should have just died. The manga would at least have had some value if Kagome was slowly tortured to death, resulting in Inuyasha using the Tetsusaiga to commit Hari Kiri.



I agree, when I was younger I used to hear people talk about how cook Inuyasha was and I read it and it was crap.


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 30, 2010)

oh wow this thread went places really fast

1. Freezing
2. Bleach
3. Black Cat
4. Chibi Vampire
5. Hourou Musuko
6. Naruto

I guess I can include some animes, too

7. Strike Witches
8. Elfen Lied
9. Hanamaru Kindergarten
10. Lucky Star cuz im such a tuff guy


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm amazed that some people put HxH as a bad manga in their list


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> oh wow this thread went places really fast
> 
> 1. Freesia
> 2. Bleach
> ...



Aww, I though Black Cat was a pretty good series.



Mihawk582 said:


> I'm amazed that some people put HxH as a bad manga in their list



I know, I though HxH was a good series, boring at some times, but good.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jan 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail
One Piece
School Days

etc.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 30, 2010)

the only ones i could say stood out for me were 666 satan and shaman king, both because i didnt like the endings


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kimimaro said:


> Fairy Tail
> One Piece
> School Days
> 
> etc.



Shame... OP FTW!!!


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 30, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Shame... OP FTW!!!



what he said


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

OP kicks butt.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 30, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 9. Hunter x Hunter - couldn't get past chapter 3.



... 

Bleach
Fairy Tail
Naruto p2


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Inu Yasha
Prince of Tennis
Ane Doki (utter trash)
To-love-ru
Medaka Box(almost as bad as Ane Doki)
Negima
Aflame Inferno
Elfen Lied
Pandora Hearts
Fairy Tail
Reborn sorta


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ane Doki wasn't trash, it was terrible.


----------



## sharingan naruto (Jan 30, 2010)

Toreador said:


> ...
> 
> Bleach
> Fairy Tail
> Naruto p2



Hey, at least i gave a reason. I admitted i didn't really give it a fair shot. You on the other hand just list a few random titles without explanation.


----------



## Toreador (Jan 30, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> Hey, at least i gave a reason. I admitted i didn't really give it a fair shot. You on the other hand just list a few random titles without explanation.



Well if i where to judge mangas after reading 3 chapters my list would be alot longer, i probably wouldnt read any manga at all. 
And i'm sorry that i didnt write any explanations, as the thread starter didnt ask for any or did it himself i didnt think it was necessary but i should have known that you wanted it.
So here it is;
Naruto p2 - Bad
Faily Tail - Bad copied shit are Bad
Bleach - Bad, Bad, Bad..


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't worry explanations don't need to be that long. I also think HxH was a really good series, but you can't just really read three chapters, cause they all stary boring.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 31, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> Hey, at least i gave a reason. I admitted i didn't really give it a fair shot. You on the other hand just list a few random titles without explanation.





> 8. Hokuto no Ken - overrated garbage. bad *b-movie* from the 80s with no plot.


... **


----------



## Mizura (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't remember which ones were the worst I've read. I don't want to remember which ones are the worst I've read. It's probably one of those ecchi loser mangas or one of those Shoujo rape mangas (where the girl falls in love with the guy who tortures and rapes her - for some reason). There is No way you're convincing me that any of the Shounen 3 come close to That level of epic fail. X_x


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 31, 2010)

Mizura said:


> I don't remember which ones were the worst I've read. I don't want to remember which ones are the worst I've read. It's probably one of those ecchi loser mangas or one of those Shoujo rape mangas (where the girl falls in love with the guy who tortures and rapes her - for some reason).
> *There is No way you're convincing me that any of the Shounen 3 come close to That level of epic fail. X_x*


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 31, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 8. Hokuto no Ken - overrated garbage. bad b-movie from the 80s with no plot.


----------



## MdB (Jan 31, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> Hey, at least i gave a reason. I admitted i didn't really give it a fair shot. You on the other hand just list a few random titles without explanation.



None of them were qualifying statements, smartass.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

> MayoWarrior13 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Bokurano
> ...


_I'm overwhelmed_
​
-----

There aren't many serializations I'd deem horrid in their presented content, though admittingly; Ive come across a select few. In my honest opinion _Ichigo 100%_ was easily one of the worst titles Ive read to date. Of course, Ive never been vehemently opposed to harem story archetypes by nature; but in this case. It just seemed very excessive.


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh Fuck me I meant Freezing

Goddamn I fail.


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2010)

Naruto
Gintama (anime is better)
Kenichi
E's
Medaka Box
MAR
Shaman King
Black God
Sekirei
Zero


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Naruto
> Gintama (anime is better)
> Kenichi
> E's
> ...



Gintama  well, at least you like the anime.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 31, 2010)

MdB said:
			
		

> - Gantz
> - Naruto
> - Bleach
> - Fairy Tail
> ...


and then I add
Cage of Eden
Vampire Knight
Fruits Basket
No Bra
and Kampfer


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

You don't like Vampire Kinght? (started off good)


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 31, 2010)

it's an oriental twilight


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail - crap
Naruto Part 2 - crap
Bleach - crap



sharingan naruto said:


> 8. Hokuto no Ken - overrated garbage. bad b-movie from the 80s with no plot.







> sharingan naruto


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Bleach.
> Naruto.
> D-Gray Man.
> Prince Of Tennis.
> ...



Gantz?

What the fuck?

How is that even remotely bad?


----------



## MdB (Jan 31, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> and then I add
> Cage of Eden
> Vampire Knight
> Fruits Basket
> ...



I remember Kampfer. Worst wasted 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> it's an oriental twilight



Twilight is terrible. 



MdB said:


> I remember Kampfer. Worst wasted 20 minutes of my life.



Kampfer isn't bad, its really bad.


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 31, 2010)

JJBA

I've tried to read this three times and couldn't get through more than 100-odd chapters. 
-The characters are incredibly two-dimensional
-. I thought the art style would grow on me. It didn't.
-There's not really any "system" to the special abilities. For example heirophant green can possess things and...shoot emeralds? There's a very fine line between imagination and bullshit.
-All the villains job like crazy (Cars in particular).
-The tricks they use in the fights are so absurdly complicated and implausible that the author ends up spending an entire page explaining what the hell just happened, killing the flow of the battle.

Now, to be fair this is only the worst manga _I've read_. I usually drop manga sooner if they look really awful.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 31, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> JJBA
> 
> I've tried to read this three times and couldn't get through more than 100-odd chapters.
> -The characters are incredibly two-dimensional
> ...


----------



## MdB (Jan 31, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Kampfer isn't bad, its really bad.



Aside from acting obnoxious, you're not making any sense too.


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 31, 2010)

@MrRoastDuck 
Yes, I realize JJBA is a popular manga. I'm just not seeing anything special about it except maybe the author's obsession with shirtless men.

Edit: I'm totally not trolling either, I'd really like to hear why people like it so much


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Shaman King had as much potential as any other shohen of this type . Why it ended up being just a Hao fangasm is realy beyond me .


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Well Shaman King had as much potential as any other shohen of this type . Why it ended up being just a Hao fangasm is realy beyond me .



That fights against the Patch at the end where horrible.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't read the manga yet . I wanted to when the new volume came out , but heard not so great things about it .


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

Man what's with the Gantz hate?

I didn't know it was this bad. I remember the days when Gantz was the fucking shit and everyone used to talk about it and love it on NF. Where has all these haters come from? More importantly, where has all the Gantz fans gone o_O?

I'm not even going to bother arguing because I tried so in various other threads and realised I can't get them to budge.



RetroElectro said:


> - Oniichan☆Control


How can you not like wincest?



Synergy said:


> My Balls.


Just the title alone is epic.

Man has this section really become such SERIOUS BUSINESS that we can't even enjoy wincest and loli rape anymore ?



Mizura said:


> It's probably one of those ecchi loser mangas or one of those Shoujo rape mangas (*where the girl falls in love with the guy who tortures and rapes her - for some reason*).


This is relevent to my interests. Link?

And wow I didn't know you still posted Mizura.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Re....relevant to your interests ?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

Torture and rape. What's not to like?

~
Wait, in fact I can't believe I had to reply seriously. 

WHAT HAS BECOME OF THE INTERNETS o_O??


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

It's dead since Obama canceled it .

.............


Hey I knew a guro fan , it's not like I could tell if you were kidding or not


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmp... oboma ruins everything.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

When will they ever learn , black presidents are only good in movies .

Back on topic : my raing of SK comes mostly from the anime which I know went it's own way at some point . Just saying that the general one main bad guy thing didn't suit the series at all .


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, I guess we got really off topic...

Anyway, your right, the series was just OK.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Same problem with Inuyasha . That hapens when a romantic author tries to pull off an action series . It had it's potential to .


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Inuyasha started off good and I thought it was going to be a good series, but I was way wrong.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Ranma 1/2 pulled off the fighting cause it was mostly comedy . Here it was suposed to be serious . Which ended up rather badly . And of course , the prime reason for the failure of this series is Naraku being the sole villian . That and turning into a transvestine halfway through the series .


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, the ever-changing tastes of the KL2 Denizens


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Hey I knew a guro fan , it's not like I could tell if you were kidding or not


I wasn't kidding.

That's why the "serious business" comment.

ie. Why has this section become so "serious" that even rape/loli/torture/i*c*st is shunned?


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait so loli and rape love is good 

These suck worse than harems


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I wasn't kidding.
> 
> That's why the "serious business" comment.
> 
> ie. Why has this section become so "serious" that even rape/loli/torture/i*c*st is shunned?



We must start a revolution, you and I.

One of twincest, futa, vore, and yummy macrophilia.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

Revolution?

I don't get it, that was the original stance in the first place. Where has all this disappreciation come from??


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

What are we talking about? O.o


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Sick sick people and their sick sick fetishes .


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> *yummy macrophilia.*



Is that like having sex with dead mac and cheese?


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love mac and chesse.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jan 31, 2010)

Heya, lurker before, first post bla bla...

Anyhow, I find it silly that someone can list mangas that lack some basic elements that could even remotely qualify it as a good manga (Art, plot, character development etc) and then among those list Gantz as well. I agree that it went extremely downhill after what 100 chapter or so but you cannot ignore first few arcs where it explored human psychology and had a very original theme and feel to it.

Also I can see people are bandwagoning Naruto as well. For shounen manga it is doing a fairly good job, actually it did a really good job in part 1 and then slowly went downhill. Author created an interesting world (didnt really explore as he could though), art is decent and there were some very likable and developed characters. Its not as nearly as bad as some mangas listed here when looked from its first chapter. Same as Gantz.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've never read a manga i thought was bad


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 31, 2010)

Why don't we protest for Hentai with dicks-on-chicks while we are at it?


----------



## Damaris (Jan 31, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 3. Gintama - boring gag manga, less plot then bleach.a.
> 8. Hokuto no Ken - overrated garbage. bad b-movie from the 80s with no plot.



 you almost got me. 10/10 would rage again.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 31, 2010)

everyone hates naruto, but they're here hahaha.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Naruto isn't that bad.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2010)

sharingan naruto said:


> 1. InuYasha - total waste of time.
> *2. Hitman Reborn - very boring, especially the extremely boring future saga.
> 3. Gintama - boring gag manga, less plot then bleach.*
> 4. Bleach - boring endless fights are boring.
> ...



I think I can agree with you there. Although I've never read either of their mangas, I just am not a big fan of REBORN! or Gintama.

Although I wouldn't likely rank them in the 10 worst series I've seen. I don't believe they're bad, I just think that REBORN! is incredibly generic and has too many annoying characters, while Gintama is not funny enough to stand as a series that relies so much on the success of its humor.

I watch both on occasion... When there's nothing else.


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 31, 2010)

He ranked Reborn! In the 2nd, 6th and 10th place in the same list


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I think that's what he was going for .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm...

1. Bleach (When the author admits he makes things up because he can't find an ending to the current action... Yeah...)
2. Busou Renkin (Should've stopped at Kenshin)
3. Hot Gimmick ()
4. Inubaka (If it only showed pictures of dogs, it would work out better)
5. Hot Gimmick ()
6. Prince of Tennis (Arrogant, always winning main character.)
7. Hot Gimmick ()
8. Yu-Gi-Oh! (Succumbed to Commercialism)
9. To-Love-Ru (Pretty much because the plot went no where in favor of fanservice, and Kentarou Yabuki's wife is a bitch.)
10. Rosario+Vampire (I like the Harem Genre, as long as there is plot development... I don't see much here...)


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

I kind of like how Gintama has no point.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I really don't hate any manga, I typically enjoy the majority of things I read (and tbh, don't read that many series).

I suppose I read a one-shot recently called 13 that I didn't like too much, but no where near hate.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

There is no problem with disliking manga.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jan 31, 2010)

No Particular Order:

*Naruto Part 2: All Part 2 panels with sasuke in them.
*Fairy Tail: Just meh.
*Bleach: Do I have to explain?
*Death Note: Was good in the beginning but got boring as it went on; bad ending.
*666 Satan: Ending mainly.
*InuYasha: Disappointment
*Detective Conan: A bit too boring for me.
*D.Gray-Man: Boring.
*Vampire Knight: Crappy Shoujo.
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn: Just didn't like it.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I kind of like how Gintama has no point.



Well I guess there has to be an audience for it... Otherwise the manga would have died a long time ago.

I respect your opinion, but I just don't find Gintama all of that funny. I wish it would get a point and make a story, but I realize that just wasn't what Gintama was made to do so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 31, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> No Particular Order:
> 
> *Naruto Part 2: All Part 2 panels with sasuke in them.
> *Fairy Tail: Just meh.
> ...



Death Note was stupid. I had the same reason you did/do.



Bassoonist said:


> Well I guess there has to be an audience for it... Otherwise the manga would have died a long time ago.
> 
> I respect your opinion, but I just don't find Gintama all of that funny. I wish it would get a point and make a story, but I realize that just wasn't what Gintama was made to do so I'll leave it alone.



I respect your opinon too, I can see how people don't like a manga with no point.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 1, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> JJBA
> 
> I've tried to read this three times and couldn't get through more than 100-odd chapters.
> -The characters are incredibly two-dimensional.



I couldn't disagree more. The characters in JJBA (especially the JoJo's themeslves) are anything but two-dimensional. The characters usually start off seeming as if they have only one type of personality, then by the end of their part, they've become memorable. You should really continue past chapter 100.


TargaryenX said:


> JJBA-.


Are you insinuating that the guys look like girls or vice versa?


TargaryenX said:


> I thought the art style would grow on me. It didn't.


Purely opinion. I find his art to be unique and beautiful. I love it when a manga departs from "typical" art and ventures into new territory.



TargaryenX said:


> -There's not really any "system" to the special abilities. For example heirophant green can possess things and...shoot emeralds? There's a very fine line between imagination and bullshit..


His ability is the only one like that. And it's not like it really takes away from the storytelling. Also, it's not like he pulled the power out of his ass at the last minute to win the fight (like certain other mangas I know), it's just another one of his abilities. Killer Queen's theme is bombs, and it stays true to it's "theme"



TargaryenX said:


> --All the villains job like crazy (Cars in particular).


I really have to call *BULLSHIT* on this one. Every villian has gone down in a believeable and interesting fashion. There is _never_ any bullshit pulled out of thin air. Hell, the mangaka let us know that Joeseph beat Cars out of luck, and this is the only time that luck was a factor.



TargaryenX said:


> -The tricks they use in the fights are so absurdly complicated and implausible that the author ends up spending an entire page explaining what the hell just happened, killing the flow of the battle.


This only happened in _two_ fights in the entire manga (both times were brilliant though). The fights in particular are where this manga accels. The only time I haven't been satisfied with a fight was when Polneraff defeated Vanilla Ice. The way the fights are executed in general are nothing short of brilliant. You *CANNOT* tell me that this manga has bad and "absurd" fights.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

I read a little of JJBA and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 1, 2010)

It's my favorite manga


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, I knew that.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Just the title alone is epic.
> 
> Man has this section really become such SERIOUS BUSINESS that we can't even enjoy wincest and loli rape anymore ?



No, but it's just shit in a generalized content - only thing it has going for itself is the comedic input 

I somewhat enjoyed the wincest and loli rape though, you're not alone 

---------------------------
On another note:

JJBA is fucking amazing; way to downgrade it without a coherent analysis, and add a shitload of pitiful, and dilapidated remarks to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Any Shojo manga I attempted to read really.

Not including the stuff done by Clamp, good stuff.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Shonen > Shojo, ect.


----------



## Yashamaru (Feb 1, 2010)

- Gantz, this manga is so slow and repetitive...

- Berserk, yeah, I know, but I just find it very boring...

- Bleach, manga written by an interstellar troll !


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Yashamaru said:


> - Berserk, yeah, I know, but I just find it very boring...



I dont know till where you came but I justcatched up with the manga recently. The beginning is really boring and seems to be "Good guy with big sword destroys monters" but later it gets a fantastic plot.

If you have read everything and didnt liked it its just your opinion


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 1, 2010)

@ RikodouGai : seeing as you may have read D . Grayman , do you at least find the Earl to be memorable ? He's prety much the only reason I read it to begin with .



Synergy said:


> I somewhat enjoyed the wincest and loli rape though, you're not alone



.......

And people wonder why manga fans have such a bad reputation .


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> .......
> 
> And people wonder why manga fans have such a bad reputation .



I wonder why


----------



## MdB (Feb 1, 2010)

Missing_Nin said:


> everyone hates naruto, but they're here hahaha.



This board is completely Naruto-oriented.

DOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was suprised Naruto was hated/disliked so much.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I was suprised Naruto was hated/disliked so much.



see



MdB said:


> This board is completely Naruto-oriented.
> 
> DOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO



Yeah, people in the Konoha Library Floor 2 tend to have a higher IQ than regular posters in House of Uzumaki.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I was suprised Naruto was hated/disliked so much.



You really shouldn't be. It's considered "cool" to hate the mainstream. Naruto is mainstream.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, if you hate the mainstream, then why is it mainstream?


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

wow Bassoooooooooooooooooonist


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

What? I don't get it...


----------



## Nimloth (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know I find Naruto really boring and cheesy.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Oh, if you hate the mainstream, then why is it mainstream?



I don't hate what's mainstream... I judge on a case by case basis... Or are you saying that something can't be mainstream if it's hated?

Well you see Naruto was loved when it first came around, and when it came here to America it caught on to the casual anime fanbase really well. While a lot more "hardcore" (for a lack of a better word, sorry.) anime fans have turned there back on Naruto.

Naruto is considered mainstream here because it is on TV and has caught onto the casual fanbase.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

my love for Naruto ended years ago after the time skip

I'm willing to bet that the same is true for everyone else who isn't a fanboy.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 1, 2010)

Worst manga's? I can't make a top10, cause I usually read things that I enjoy, but I can point one- Suzuka. Complete waste of time and nerves. 
If u ever, I mean EVER hear that if u read Love Hina and Ichigo 100%, u gotta read Suzuka, DONT TAKE IT SERIOUSLY


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> I don't hate what's mainstream... I judge on a case by case basis... Or are you saying that something can't be mainstream if it's hated?
> 
> Well you see Naruto was loved when it first came around, and when it came here to America it caught on to the casual anime fanbase really well. While a lot more "hardcore" (for a lack of a better word, sorry.) anime fans have turned there back on Naruto.
> 
> Naruto is considered mainstream here because it is on TV and has caught onto the casual fanbase.



I just thought everyone loved Naruto. I thought mainstream meant really popular and really well liked.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I just thought everyone loved Naruto. I thought mainstream meant really popular and really well liked.



You'd be right in those regards, but that doesn't necessarily mean mainstream = good. 

And it just so happens that some forums/ boards have less idiots (synonymous to better taste) than others. 

And people really need to stop complaining about losers who judge a series by its popularity, they're just a loud minority.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is OP considered mainstream?


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Is OP considered mainstream?



One Piece is very much mainstream as far as Japan goes.

But I think in America 4Kids has taken down its mainstream status. Still there are tons of people who won't give it a chance here because it's "mainstream generic Shounen".



> And people really need to stop complaining about losers who judge a  series by its popularity, they're just a loud minority.



I don't know they seem pretty numerous to me. What really gets me is when people won't even give the series a chance. And I know for a fact that there are lot of those people.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cool I'm glad OP is mainstream. What about Bleach? I still think its on cartoon network?


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2010)

Bleach is definitely mainstream like everywhere.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> Bleach is definitely mainstream like everywhere.



It shouldn't be, its not that good.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 2, 2010)

You dont understand what mainstream is. It is something that large masses of people appreciate no matter of its quality.

Or you do understand and just meant that those large masses should know better then appreciate Bleach.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2010)

mmph

Naruto
Bleach
Inuyasha
Air Gear
All shounen harem/school life/romance manga
Code Breaker
To-LOVE-ru (so bad it gets a separate mention)
Ane Doki
Bakuman
Vampire Knight


----------



## Toreador (Feb 2, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> It shouldn't be, its not that good.



You don't seem to understand, mainstream isn't a good thing.
Its often something thats popular with non thinking idiots that like what everyone else likes.
Bleach is a prime example of what the mainstream word mostly is used for, a shit series that is really popular anyway.
Both Naruto and Bleach are probably more popular for its cool looking art and design rather then its quality.
The mainstream scene is often disliked by those who are initiated(is that the right word?) in the subject, like Bleach and Naruto.

A example outside of manga would be the Twilight movie, a shit movie that are really popular anyway. And that is kind of hated with those that are movie interested.

Of course mainstream things can be good as well, like One Piece but it isn't often that the mainstream word is used then.

Hope this cleared it out for you.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess OP is mainstream as far as popularity in Japan goes . But mainstream can also mean the particular style , and as many have said it's animationis far from what is and has been considered mainstream japanese animation . Just a note , realy .


----------



## MdB (Feb 2, 2010)

Toreador said:


> You don't seem to understand, mainstream isn't a good thing.
> Its often something thats popular with non thinking idiots that like what everyone else likes.
> Bleach is a prime example of what the mainstream word mostly is used for, a shit series that is really popular anyway.
> Both Naruto and Bleach are probably more popular for its cool looking art and design rather then its quality.
> ...



Oh please, like the ultra niche Otaku market is better. In fact, it's worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

> All harem/school life/romance manga



Other than Degeki Daisy/Ouran I agree with this.

I don't really read that many crap mangas but Naruto, Bleach and FT would be there somewhere.


----------



## Toreador (Feb 2, 2010)

MdB said:


> Oh please, like the ultra niche Otaku market is better. In fact, it's worse.



Dont really get what you are saying? ultra niche Otaku market?


----------



## The Imp (Feb 2, 2010)

Toreador said:


> Dont really get what you are saying? ultra niche Otaku market?


----------



## Toreador (Feb 2, 2010)

Thought its was something like that but don't really know where i said its was better, wasn't guys like that i meant when i said interested in the subject


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Other than Degeki Daisy/Ouran I agree with this.
> 
> I don't really read that many crap mangas but Naruto, Bleach and FT would be there somewhere.



I'll add shounen as a clarification onto that because Ouran is great


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> I'll add shounen as a clarification onto that because Ouran is great



Shonen's arn't that bad, Shojo's are worse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2010)

you're kind of missing the point.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 3, 2010)

How so then?


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Shojo's are worse.



Not always the case.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Which Shojo is better than a Shonen?


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 3, 2010)

I would pick Aishteru ze baby over Bleach any day


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd also like to add _Kurohime_ as one of the worst manga I've ever read.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 3, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> Which Shojo is better than a Shonen?



I'll take Ouran High School Host Club over Naruto or Bleach anyday.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 3, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Inuyasha and Bleach are the most popular worst mangas and they are bad for the same reason lack of plot, the characters are good but all the rest is bullshit, Naraku and Aizen really do a good job as the big evil but the heros are so lame it makes all there work poitless.



Agreed witcha!!! 

There are a few others, but their names are too obscure to know. Duh, worse and unpopular? That's low..


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2010)

In no order: Gantz, Gantz, Gantz, Gantz, Gantz, Bleach, Bleach, Bleach, Naruto, Negima.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> I would pick Aishteru ze baby over Bleach any day



What's it about?



Bassoonist said:


> I'll take Ouran High School Host Club over Naruto or Bleach anyday.



I saw episode 11 on that (friend made me), it wasn't that bad, but I'd prefer Naruto.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 3, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> What's it about?



It has extremly good art and somewhat good story. I watched as an anime so not much about the manga, but sadly they ended the abime with an unexplainable ending.

Check it out though


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 3, 2010)

It dosn't seem that bad, but I think I'll just read the ending, instead of wasting my time, since you said it was bad.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 3, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> It dosn't seem that bad, but I think I'll just read the ending, instead of wasting my time, since you said it was bad.



I didn't read it I watched it. I don't know how it ends in the manga, and they said that the anime filtered some inappropriate stuff.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> I didn't read it I watched it. I don't know how it ends in the manga, and they said that the anime filtered some inappropriate stuff.



Oh, haha that's nice. I hate it when the anime is different from the manga though.


----------

